# New business card ears darkened



## Sondra

I have some people who have one of those big motorcycle haulers with the living quarters etc in it. Well anyway they go all over BARS /RALLIES / TATOO parlors etc and sell cycle stuff plus/ plus sexy lingerie. So they are going to start selling my soaps and lotions etc. OK so if I make up some different small inexpensive or medium priced gift boxes using just 3 or 4 scents what would be the best? and what other ideas do you have for this type of set up. I also think I need a certain type logo for this type of set up rather than Annie's goat milk soap So please come up with some ideas and help here I have to get at least a few made up in the next two weeks. Will do cpop so it is cured enough.


----------



## Guest

*Re: OK all you soap guru's out there I need help*

LOL a goat riding a motorcycle... just kidding need some time to think about this.. 
Barb


----------



## Guest

*Re: OK all you soap guru's out there I need help*

Leather is one of the scents that I would use,, 
Barbara


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

*Re: OK all you soap guru's out there I need help*

Yeah definetly leather and why not do you old Please don't smoke the soap with the new bud scent from saveonscents.com ( i would just do soap with it 

I think a Nubian riding a harley with her ears flapping would be terrific! Truckin Goat ltd. Harley's suds and potions


----------



## Sondra

*Re: OK all you soap guru's out there I need help*

How soon could I get that scent here do you think?


----------



## Caprine Beings

*Re: OK all you soap guru's out there I need help*

Lindsey says you should have some "novelty" shapes that are unmentionable! :rofl :rofl
I agree with her too. Would definately sell. She's over here dying of laughter! Tammy


----------



## Madfarmer

*Re: OK all you soap guru's out there I need help*

Not sure how you'd mold it, but a round bar with teeth like a motorcycle sprocket would be good. So would a longneck. You could make molds by cutting a plastic beer bottle in half lengthwise.

Tom


----------



## Sondra

*Re: OK all you soap guru's out there I need help*



4fromgoatilia said:


> Lindsey says you should have some "novelty" shapes that are unmentionable! :rofl :rofl
> I agree with her too. Would definately sell. She's over here dying of laughter! Tammy


have those already  thinking out of the box and tell Linsey she is tooo young


----------



## Caprine Beings

*Re: OK all you soap guru's out there I need help*

Hey, she's 18 now. You should have seen her beet red face though, still getting a chuckle :biggrin. Tammy


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

*Re: OK all you soap guru's out there I need help*

If you ordered tommorrow it will be here next week, they are super fast. Vicki


----------



## Guest

*Re: OK all you soap guru's out there I need help*

Oh my a Nubian on a motorcycle with her ears flying in the wind.. that sounds great.. 
Leather
Dragons Blood 
Both would probably sell well to bikers.. 
I would rename one of the scents you use Harley or something..


----------



## Sondra

*Re: OK all you soap guru's out there I need help*

OK so which one of you want to make that logo.  I am not an artist if it can't be done on the computer I can't do it.


----------



## Sondra

*Re: OK all you soap guru's out there I need help Logo pic added*

OK would like serious critique please tho don't ask me to change the cycle as it is the only one that will fit sorta.

Business card added later on in thread


----------



## Guest

*Re: OK all you soap guru's out there I need help Logo pic added*

OH MAN! I LOVE IT!

Of course, I used to ride a motorcycle, so I am biased in that respect! :biggrin

Michelle


----------



## Caprine Beings

*Re: OK all you soap guru's out there I need help Logo pic added*

Ride Milo Ride. That is SOOO awesome Sondra! Tammy


----------



## Sondra

*Re: OK all you soap guru's out there I need help Logo pic added*

Well not much sleep last night trying to make this darn thing.


----------



## Guest

*Re: OK all you soap guru's out there I need help Logo pic added*

Sondra, it is perfect....great job 
Barb


----------



## Guest

*Re: OK all you soap guru's out there I need help Logo pic added*

Wow, it looks GREAT! You might want to change the background color though because in print the ears might not show up.

Christy


----------



## Sondra

*Re: OK all you soap guru's out there I need help Logo pic added*

Was thinking that too Christy but I usually print on tan paper so am hopefull so I don't have to use a lot of extra color cartrige. Haven't printed it out yet


----------



## Belle

*Re: OK all you soap guru's out there I need help Logo pic added*

You've done a wonderful job. It looks GREAT!!!


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians

*Re: OK all you soap guru's out there I need help Logo pic added*

Looks great!!! Too funny!


----------



## AshleyP

*Re: OK all you soap guru's out there I need help Logo pic added*

I can get you a couple pictures of a harley if you want


----------



## Sondra

*Re: OK all you soap guru's out there I need help Logo pic added*

Thanks Ashley I just changed the bike to a Harley


----------



## Whitney

*Re: OK all you soap guru's out there I need help Logo pic added*

Love the logo! I hope this works out well for you.  Sounds like a great opportunity.


----------



## Sondra

*Re: OK all you soap guru's OK here is the business card *

Thank you everyone here is an idea for the business card so let me know what you think


----------



## Caprine Beings

*Re: OK all you soap guru's OK here is the business card *

Very awesome Sondra. Tammy


----------



## Guest

*Re: OK all you soap guru's OK here is the business card *

Well the picture works if you click the link, but if you click the picture itself it goes away. Interesting. Don't think that is what it should be doing, but let me check.


----------



## Sondra

*Re: OK all you soap guru's OK here is the business card *

Troy I think it is my cpu storage or something because it does the same thing on another forum.


----------



## Guest

*Re: OK all you soap guru's OK here is the business card *

I almost wonder if it is by design. Like if you do not want to see it you can x it away. If you click it again it shows back up.

Adding it to my list. Grrrr


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

*Re: OK all you soap guru's OK here is the business card *

Sondra can you put the logo on a colored background? Or color in the ears a darker color? Vicki


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: OK all you soap guru's OK here is the business card *

Very Cool, Sondra!


----------



## AshleyP

*Re: OK all you soap guru's OK here is the business card *

Awesome, I think those folks will be impressed...goats have skills too.


----------



## Guest

*Re: OK all you soap guru's OK here is the business card *

Very nice job Sondra... 
Barb


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians

*Re: OK all you soap guru's OK here is the business card *

Great job Sondra, I really like it.


----------



## Heavenly Angels

*Re: OK all you soap guru's OK here is the business card *

I agree with Vicki Sondra. The ears need to stand out a little more. Darker backround or darker ears. It really does look GREAT!!!!! dance:

Mary Lou


----------



## homeacremom

*Re: OK all you soap guru's OK here is the business card *

The concept is awesome. Great work! I agree with the others that the ears need to show up more somehow to really be effective.
Wow! what a neat venture.


----------



## Theresa

*Re: OK all you soap guru's OK here is the business card *

Good job Sondra! That is really cool. I agree the ears need to stand out more.
Theresa


----------



## Sondra

*Re: OK all you soap guru's OK here is the business card *

OK see if this is better

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Really really nice! vicki


----------



## Sondra

Thanks and thanks to everyone for their ideas. Changed his name for better web search


----------



## Kalne

Very cool!


----------

